# I just got sent the link to this story



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://thenewyorktimesonline.net/finance/?showStory


someone responded to my chicks for sale ad and sent me this link.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

If you decide to sign up for some of the things they are promoting READ the fine print first. What they are saying is very inexpensive material has a rather large monthly fee attached to it. I do not know if it would be worth it or not, just be aware of what you are signing up for.


----------



## rachel923 (May 29, 2009)

Beef11 said:


> http://thenewyorktimesonline.net/finance/?showStory
> 
> 
> someone responded to my chicks for sale ad and sent me this link.


I am new to this board but thought I'd post on this situation. PLEASE be careful that this isn't a scam. I get these "google jobs" all the time in my junk mail box. I don't think the New York Times has anything to do with this site. This is the actual NY times website. http://nytimes.com.

Just a thought.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

Good information thanks. My caution alarm went off with it as it seemed a little bit fishy. I also thought the approach from a craigslist ad about chicks was very unusual. 

I wish a guy could find more opportunities without having to sift through so much crap.


----------

